# Will I ever be okay?



## song (Apr 16, 2005)

I'v been having deppression for almost 10years.
Well before I would have my ups and down almost every 5 min.
But now its like i'm in a deep dark hole that no one can't get me outof.
i'm very tired, exusted .
I tried tried to love and respect ma self as much as anybody could but its
just seems hopeless to me now.
I'm afraid its ruining my entire families life.
my dad works really hard and.........
every body thinks im just too embarassed or too shy to talk to.
and i know i'm very shy most of the time but i really feel uncomfortable
talking to peoples, interacting with them.
i don't wanna do anything.
i feel hopeless.
 guess just writing this would make me feel littlebit better.
I hope everyone gets well.
thank u for reading this.


----------



## cm (Apr 16, 2005)

*will I ever be okay....?!*

Welcome song,
I know how painful it can be when feeling so down, especially without friends for support.  This forum is a good place to get the support from caring people who understand what you're going through.
cm


----------



## RBM (Apr 16, 2005)

*will I ever be okay....?!*

I've been depressed for about 10 years too, and I have some of the same feelings you have.

One thing that helps me is just to be occupied with anything, write things down, organise my room, take mouse apart and clean it. I like to do nice easy things that I know I can accomplish.


----------



## just mary (Apr 16, 2005)

*will I ever be okay....?!*

Welcome Song,

I think I know how you're feeling, I'm kind of in the same spot right now.  Just feeling low and very much alone.  And I agree with RBM, just doing little things can help, for example, I actually managed to wash the dishes this evening and it helped a bit, at least I got one thing done. 

Take care.


----------



## cm (Apr 16, 2005)

*will I ever be okay....?!*

Those are good ideas.  And exercise is really important, even though it can be hard to get motivated to start.  The best I've done with the exercise part of treating depression is when I attended a large group circuit weight training.  Going twice a week kept me motivated to exercise a third time on my own during the week.  I like the group because I could be with people, but not have to talk to them much, just keep moving.
cm


----------



## just mary (Apr 17, 2005)

*will I ever be okay....?!*

Just wanted to add that I think excercise is a great idea too.  And I agree with your comment cm regarding the group aspect, that you can be with people but you don't have to talk to them much and you also feel like you're part of something.  I am very shy and find it uncomfortable to talk to others also, that's why I find this forum helpful, it allows me to open up a bit and I've learned that I'm not the only one with all these feelings, that many of us are in the same boat and the world doesn't seem so scary.


----------



## angie74 (May 22, 2005)

*will I ever be okay....?!*

Song,

I feel for you,  I really do.  I often feel so alone even though I have a wonderful, loving partner.  I am from Edmonton originally, but now live in a much smaller city and I don't have any friends here.  I wish you the best of luck.


----------

